# What is this?



## Ocean Explorer (Mar 28, 2011)

This has been slowing growing in my salty for the last eight months.
Looks really cool with the pink coralline behind it. The trouble is.. I don't know whet the hell it is.. Does any one out there Know.

P.S. the difference in the photos is one was shot with flash on the other not


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

It looks like some kind of macroalgae. Not harmful in any way; I had some, but I think my tang ate it all eventually


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

It looks very similar to what I had in my tank within the first year, but after I introduced a yellow tank it was all gone and has never grown back.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

congratulations! Your rock is growing hair!


----------



## jameswarner (Sep 12, 2011)

its red macro, totally harmless, great for eating phospate so that the nuissance algae doesnt get any nutrients


----------

